# How much do you pay?



## billly9

*How much do you pay to use the Gym?*​
Pay-As-You-Go 142.59%£15-£25 per month 21239.19%£25-£35 per month 14426.62%£35+ per month 10218.85%Other6912.75%


----------



## billly9

Alright people,

Basically, I've always worked out at home - got the basic equipment (Bench which declines/inclines, Olympic Barbell with a fair amount of weight, Dumbells with a fair amount of weight, racks etc). But after a recent house move, things have become a little cramped and although I have my equipment set up, its hard going trying to work around all the obstacles at home.

So I've decided to join a gym (it will probably do me the world of good, meet new people, wider variety of weights and equipment etc) - which one yet I'm not sure; I've just been browsing a few.

However, this leads me to my question, How much do you pay to use the gym, be it monthly, yearly, or a pay-as-you-go sort of thing or do you work out at home. This is purely so I can get an understanding to whether I'm getting ripped off, or if its a decent enough price.

The ones I've been looking at range from £35-£55 per month.

Many thanks for any feedback,

Bill

P.S. Sorry if there has been a thread about this before - I couldn't find one anywhere.


----------



## muscleuk

your probably better and cheaper finding a small independant gym rather than a large multi-national health club,i think around £30 a month is reasonable thats in scotland though so i dont know if its any more expensive in london im sure some of the london members can help more on prices good luck anyway


----------



## round 2

Where do you live billy i might know a good en if your in north or west london. :thumbup1:

genesis is £100 for 3 months (wembley)


----------



## billly9

muscleuk said:


> your probably better and cheaper finding a small independant gym rather than a large multi-national health club,i think around £30 a month is reasonable thats in scotland though so i dont know if its any more expensive in london im sure some of the london members can help more on prices good luck anyway


I'm finding it hard to find a smaller gym, the only places near me are Fitness First, the odd Leisure Centre, Esporta and David Lloyds. :/



round 2 said:


> Where do you live billy i might know a good en if your in north or west london. :thumbup1:
> 
> genesis is £100 for 3 months (wembley)


I live in Romford, so its a tad far  I work in Whitechapel though, so been trying to find a gym in that area so I can go to the gym straight from work, but no luck so far.


----------



## round 2

monster gym in enfield loks the nuts?? :thumbup1:


----------



## billly9

round 2 said:


> monster gym in enfield loks the nuts?? :thumbup1:


Thats a bit far for me ;p


----------



## Syko

28 a month :thumbup1:

Spit and sawdust gym 

No CV just weights and plates


----------



## IanStu

29 a month....its not good value though as its a crap gym but its about 3 mins from where I live so I put up with it.


----------



## Huntingground

billly9 said:


> I live in Romford, so its a tad far  I work in Whitechapel though, so been trying to find a gym in that area so I can go to the gym straight from work, but no luck so far.


Muscleworks is what you are after. Google it.


----------



## Guest

I live in East London, and am often tempted to join this gym. I think it's about £30-35 pm. A mate of mine goes to the Reebok gym at Canary Wharf, and I think that he pays about £100 pm!

What part of London are you in?


----------



## Guest

Huntingground said:


> Muscleworks is what you are after. Google it.


X2 - beat me to it!


----------



## Themanabolic

\ said:


> I'm finding it hard to find a smaller gym, the only places near me are Fitness First, the odd Leisure Centre, Esporta and David Lloyds. :/
> 
> I live in Romford, so its a tad far  I work in Whitechapel though, so been trying to find a gym in that area so I can go to the gym straight from work, but no luck so far.


Titanium gym in south woodford?

Google it, it's good, it has all the equipment u would need, good atmosphere and is always tidy, dunno price though as I pay on entry


----------



## billly9

Huntingground said:


> Muscleworks is what you are after. Google it.





mb75 said:


> X2 - beat me to it!


Thanks, thats the sort of gym I'm looking for, can't believe it never came up when I googled for gyms and it is right round the corner from my work! Will deffo take a look. The only downside I can think of is that I'm not permanently based at Whitechapel, but with a monthly contract, I can't see it being much of a problem.



Themanabolic said:


> Titanium gym in south woodford?
> 
> Google it, it's good, it has all the equipment u would need, good atmosphere and is always tidy, dunno price though as I pay on entry


Thanks for replying, its a bit too far out of my way, I haven't got a car at the mo, so travelling there would be a bit too much effort.

I've also just got back from viewing David Lloyd's in Gidea Park, really impressive stuff there, too bad it's £55 for offpeak or £82 for anytime; otherwise that would be my choice I think 

Thanks for everyones replies though!


----------



## Guest

Has anyone tried British Barbell (http://www.british-barbell.co.uk/)? I was tempted by it as I like the idea of having training partners and some instruction. Sorry for going off topic!


----------



## Guest

Cheers mate. I train at home, but don't have a squat rack (lack of space), so can't do squats, deadlifts etc. I thought this might be a good compromise.


----------



## michael_2516

I'm at David lloyds myself I'm paying £60 pm for off peak , and it's worth every penny IMO


----------



## Mark j

40 a month

Its a private gym with all the health stuff added on

Mostly full of bufters tho


----------



## joe.b

£25 a month for me,awesome gym with plenty of equipment,there're doing one of those 'change for life' promos at the mo so gym memership could cost £12 a month but its a 3 year deal so you've got to be a dedicated gym go'er before signing imo


----------



## Robbo90

25 a month


----------



## Milky

£135 a year and its a top gym...


----------



## aka

my nearest is a leisure centre, cheap and cr4p but better than no gym, and I can use the swimming pool which I love so much


----------



## Milky

akalatengo said:


> my nearest is a leisure centre, cheap and cr4p but better than no gym, and I can *use the swimming pool* which I love so much


*I really wish l could get into swimming...*

:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

17 a month at the new "pure gym" in Glasgow...open 24/7....really big, tons on new equipment....5 mins walk from my flat.


----------



## mal

gemilky69 said:


> *I really wish l could get into swimming...*
> 
> :thumbup1:


you should bro its good for recovery ,injurys the lot..and all the birds

stare at you.


----------



## Raptor

€50 a month, its not got as much stuff as i'd hope and certainly doesn't have a hydro...

But it does the job.


----------



## aka

gemilky69 said:


> *I really wish l could get into swimming...*
> 
> :thumbup1:


I just put my head under the water and I'm in a different world, very competitive as well so no one over take me or else :laugh:

what is stopping you? you can take lessons or is it something else?


----------



## Tedious

£16 pm on a student discount


----------



## Milky

akalatengo said:


> I just put my head under the water and I'm in a different world, very competitive as well so no one over take me or else :laugh:
> 
> what is stopping you? you can take lessons or is it something else?


Its time mate, used to be one of the best swimmers in school.

You have got me thinking tho, just opened a brand new pool near me so mite just give it a go, nice one...

:beer:


----------



## aka

gemilky69 said:


> Its time mate, used to be one of the best swimmers in school.
> 
> You have got me thinking tho, just opened a brand new pool near me so mite just give it a go, nice one...
> 
> :beer:


go for it mate, best cardio and you use all muscles as well. 30 minutes and its done


----------



## Danjal

I don't pay to go to the gym. There is one at work so I use that, very limited but I've dropped 2st of fat in there just by getting creative.


----------



## benicillin

25 a month for me... very good gym too.


----------



## BigStew

billly9 said:


> I'm finding it hard to find a smaller gym, the only places near me are Fitness First, the odd Leisure Centre, Esporta and David Lloyds. :/
> 
> I live in Romford, so its a tad far  I work in Whitechapel though, so been trying to find a gym in that area so I can go to the gym straight from work, but no luck so far.


Fort Galaxy in Seven Kings.

Owned by Dean McTernan (2nd - UKBFF Superheavyweights 2010).

It goes 24hrs in January.


----------



## koicarp

had a gym built at the bottom of the garden its got all the mod cons .lcd tv surrond sound drinks machine .so not far to travel for me


----------



## jonesy86

koicarp said:


> had a gym built at the bottom of the garden its got all the mod cons .lcd tv surrond sound drinks machine .so not far to travel for me


 :thumb:


----------



## jonesy86

26 a month,all free weights and a few cable machines! brand new equipment, plenty totty lol, swimming and sauna, use of 7 gyms too. all in local area


----------



## MarkFranco

£25 a month and the owner isnt fussed when he gets it, just lets me pay him when I can

Not an awful lot in there and he has a habit of selling good stuff and buying ****ing **** machines but theres some olympic bars and a powercage which keeps me happy


----------



## EssexMalRider

Nothing. Theres a gym in the building where I own an apartment so I go there. It has 80% of what I need and I can improvise the rest.


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Further confirmation that I am being bent over backwards and fleeced at just over £60 pm, I think I might investigate one of those summer houses with a concrete floor and build my own gym


----------



## nobbysnuts123

free membership for life at my council gym


----------



## steelicarus

25 squid for total fitness near work and 3£ a sesh at a local gym near home


----------



## noid

£160 a year for me so works out at about 70 something pence a session.


----------



## steelicarus

noid said:


> £160 a year for me so works out at about 70 something pence a session.


*cough c*nt cough*


----------



## Origin

Maasai said:


> £150 a year :thumb: , there was a deal on at the time. Usually around £20 a month though i think, which is still good.


We're just far too good to you:laugh:


----------



## Threepwood

Best gyms round my area are around £50+ but i spent £1k on my own garage gym and am rather happy with it


----------



## aben

Train from home....converted my garage. Well worth paying out the lump as you save other time!


----------



## Vibrance

\ said:


> Best gyms round my area are around £50+ but i spent £1k on my own garage gym and am rather happy with it


Not bad 20 months use and OFC you have the equipment after.


----------



## SuperWoman

I pay the equivalent of £70 at Fitness First. It's a lot compared to other smaller gyms but it depends if you prefer to have the extra gym facilities. I like to go to the gym just to use the pool, steam room or sauna on my recovery days.


----------



## J55TTC

Voted "other"

I pay up front for the year as you get a 12.5% discount however, it still costs £740 for the year - *each!*


----------



## J55TTC

SuperWoman said:


> I pay the equivalent of £70 at Fitness First. It's a lot compared to other smaller gyms but it depends if you prefer to have the extra gym facilities. I like to go to the gym just to use the pool, steam room or sauna on my recovery days.


Likewise, I find the steam room / sauna followed by a cold plunge really help on recovery days


----------



## JB74

just paid £120 for 3months last night no tie ins


----------



## nebapneb

just joined the local council leisure pass, £34 a month for me & the missus 

plus got a small gym at work and space in the garage for my kettlebells & skipping rope

watching a bench & olympic bar on e-bay, so hopefully adding that to it too...


----------



## potz

Pelayo said:


> 17 a month at the new "pure gym" in Glasgow...open 24/7....really big, tons on new equipment....5 mins walk from my flat.


im at pure gym manchester £10 a month  joined before it opend a year ago soon to be going upto £15 tho its huge gym 24/7 and no contract or out finish when u want to or you can pause ya acount


----------



## Bateman

Free cos I do their accounts/tax return.


----------



## krave

My gym costs 12.50 PCM.

Entry any time day or night, and only about 20 members now I think.

only ever seen ten different faces there. Usually there alone tho, which is good for pumping my own tunes LOUD!


----------



## Ninja

90 for 3 months, 150x6, 265x 12, BODYWORKS GYM:thumbup1:


----------



## anabolik

I pay £25 a month at Legends Gym. Plenty of free weights and hardly anyone there through the day when I go so basically have it all to myself.


----------



## MrO2b

are the Pure Gyms/The Gym Group still only going up to 30kg D/Bs?


----------



## Paul_k2

Total Fitness £300 a year, one payment. Awesome gym, loads of space and everything i need


----------



## G-man99

Haggle and its £275 :thumb:


----------



## hsmann87

£50 per month for me. Its a pussy Nuffield "health club" but its got a decent free weights area with dumbells up to 60kg, a power rack, lots of barbells and lots of plates.

There are a few competitive bb'ers that train there also, the gashment is pretty decent at certain times of the day to perv on during cardio and its a 30 second drive/5 min walk from my gaff.

It has a steam room and a decent changing room. Only problem is the price but since its so convenient im willing to pay the premium.

Oh yeah they also give you a towel or two before you train that you put in the laundry on your way out which is convenient


----------



## Madoxx

£8.50 works gym, sauna, 95% male population factory, so its a bit spit n sawdusty


----------



## timberflake

The Gym Group in Leicester, £9.99 a month, open 24 hours, covers 2 floors & a massive area. Goes up to £15.99 a month soon though


----------



## gymaddict1986

27 quid a month, or 60 quid for 3 months.proper bodybuilding gym.


----------



## bighead1985

I live in Romford, so its a tad far  I work in Whitechapel though, so been trying to find a gym in that area so I can go to the gym straight from work, but no luck so far.


----------



## HJL

I pay 60quid a year for my college one.

i will never find another gym like it for the money 

sad to be leaving it in 2 months! fvk knows what im gonna do then, live in the sticks and cant drive!


----------



## maskill86

I pay £16 a month and has everythin u need a alot bigger than my last gym and cheaper but it's a twelve month contract u have to sign to


----------



## 44carl44

I pay £70 a year and get my own key.


----------



## aka

44carl44 said:


> I pay £70 a year and get my own key.


hate you


----------



## SoulXedge

I own gym at home also got a member ship paying 30 a month


----------



## Matt 1

17quid a month (student price  )


----------



## deep85

55 quid for esporta.. its a health club rather than a gym but it has an excellent free weights area and two of the personal trainers are juicers which is good. ALTHOUGH the db's only go to 40kg! They had small db barbells though so you can make you own db's 60kg plus. Plenty of girls knocing about to and in their bikinis in the pool etc. love it


----------



## JoePro

My mate pays £100 for 6 months for me (Student/unemployed) and then he lets me pay him back over 5 months.. Normally £25 a month though, so I get a month free.


----------



## Redbeard85

I traina at home dude, but only becuase I can't afford the gym at the moment...are you working?? If not you get the gym for cheaper, the council ones. I was £2 every time I went...could be different where you are though...


----------



## Merouria

£22 a month for me


----------



## bigacb

I pay £100 for the year 

http://www.olympicpowermill.co.uk/


----------



## Narked

Now 9.99 a month.. But after going in and seeing 34kg dumbells being the heaviest i understand why


----------



## Alan36

I pay 15-25 pounds a month...

Because I made a deal with the gym owner that I will come only weekend and So you must charge me according to the days I'll come..And the deal got done at 20 pounds....Sometime when I'll take extra days then I have to pay some extra money for it...cheap supplements


----------



## Agent David

£12 a month


----------



## Southern Karate Guy

was fed up with posers in the gym so converted my garage although my roof leaks at times so i have some of it in my front room


----------



## Mattye8

£50 at mine! Quite pricey but definately get my money's worth!


----------



## stone14

paid my membership in 1 payment so he drop the price abit to £225 works out less than £4 per week a think


----------



## K1NGCA1N

billly9 said:


> Thanks, thats the sort of gym I'm looking for, can't believe it never came up when I googled for gyms and it is right round the corner from my work! Will deffo take a look. The only downside I can think of is that I'm not permanently based at Whitechapel, but with a monthly contract, I can't see it being much of a problem.
> 
> Thanks for replying, its a bit too far out of my way, I haven't got a car at the mo, so travelling there would be a bit too much effort.
> 
> I've also just got back from viewing David Lloyd's in Gidea Park, really impressive stuff there, too bad it's £55 for offpeak or £82 for anytime; otherwise that would be my choice I think
> 
> Thanks for everyones replies though!


£82 WTF I hope you get a blowjob at the end of the month for that, I pay £ 20 at my gym in Chester or £30 at my gym in Darwen, I work in Chester so use that gym the most, I know you'd expect to pay more in London but fvck me!


----------



## MNR

£22 a month been there a couple of months since leaving a £60 a month health club gym. Best decision ever!

Too far for you mind lol

http://www.hirepgym.com/pages/hirep_gym_menu_page.htm


----------



## Super_G

£135 a month at David Lloyd but that's for myself, the mrs and the two kids. Peak membership and the kids get karate, ballet, tap dance, football, street dance, boxercise and first aid classes through the week. If we were to cut back and join a cheaper gym, the overall cost of the kids classes elsewhere and the petrol to and fro would be more expensive.

New 24 hour gym in Glasgow west opening soon at £29 p/m


----------



## HAWKUS

£60 a month...thats for 2 seperate gyms though,both £30...just cant decide which one i like best so i go to both.


----------



## slystallone

200euros for the year  about 6-7euro worth of petrol a day though to go get up and down to it.


----------



## cypssk

absulute gym gallows corner romford is a good gym


----------



## Wardy33

cypssk said:


> absulute gym gallows corner romford is a good gym


I used to go Abs


----------



## Horsfall

Old gym was £45 pm no contract, when I moved I found one for £15 pm and I get free mma classes!


----------



## bobbydrake

Was paying £33 a month in DW but not enough barbells and free weights - although there seems to be hundreds of treadmills though! Joined Ben Dunne Gym for £110 for a whole year - much better with loads of dumbbells/free weights.


----------



## Dan100%

£150 for the year.


----------



## Brad-Harris

£14.50 student membership, happy days!


----------



## bigbob33

£12 pm here


----------



## Goosh

£8.99/m here - Got a PureGym opening offer so its stuck like that for the year, but then goes up to £10.99/m


----------



## OrganicSteel

£14.99 per month


----------



## palbay

I'm lucky to have a Fitness 4 Less near to me, and it's super cheap. Think it cost me £120 for a years off peak membership.


----------



## Bose93

Dam I'm paying £50 a month for a crap gym!


----------



## WrightStar

muscleuk said:


> your probably better and cheaper finding a small independant gym rather than a large multi-national health club,i think around £30 a month is reasonable thats in scotland though so i dont know if its any more expensive in london im sure some of the london members can help more on prices good luck anyway


Just the man, any gyms you could recommend in the Bucksburn/Dyce area? Bannatyne's isn't too far out from where I am..


----------



## admos

bobbydrake said:


> Was paying £33 a month in DW but not enough barbells and free weights - although there seems to be hundreds of treadmills though! Joined Ben Dunne Gym for £110 for a whole year - much better with loads of dumbbells/free weights.


Thinking of changing from DW myself mate. Whats ben dunne, i can imagine it to be busy at all times, due to the price! what weight do dumbells go up 2?


----------



## steviethe spark

7 quid a month for my locaal gym.


----------



## 31205

Dw. 34 a month.


----------



## MF88

£20/month.


----------



## corporates

I pay mine annually at DW and get an extra 2 months Free, much cheaper than paying monthly.Works out at £23 a month as i use it off peak to fit in with my unusual working hours.

If i was to use Ironmasters gym, a decent gym but in a cold industrial unit, or VVV fitness , a posh gym with low weights it would be more expensive than DW for the amount of times i use the gym.

And the cost of getting to any other gyms which are a few miles away would make the cost more than DW, plus there's the issue of parking, which is free at my DW.


----------



## Kneller

Mine is £24.99 per month for any time access. Not too bad really. That's Elite Fitness in Rochford.


----------



## badly_dubbed

nothing....i own it


----------



## tony10

i pay yearly £190


----------



## Irishtoonfan

I pay £20 a month for my uni gym. But during the summer and when am home I pay £32.50 for a really good independent gym with huge range of equipment. My Uni gym is pretty awful but is central for me for studying so just have to do deal with it!


----------



## NewBuild

I pay £16 p/m in Peterborough and it's a good little gym. If they put one more squat rack in there it'd be perfect.


----------



## barneycharles

I pay bloody 58 quid a month nd the gym is S*it LA bayswater!


----------



## mrproc

fiver a week


----------



## Conscript

£112 for a joint membership, bit pricer than I was paying but the free weights area is usually empty and that makes it worth the extra.


----------



## ashmo

£34 a month DW.


----------



## constantbulk

nothing, got a decent set up in my mums garage !!


----------



## smaj210

£25 now used to be 15.99


----------



## D3RF

£51 per 3 months. and its a quality gym will the full works


----------



## Boshlop

i did pay £170 a year down from the usual £210, so i wasnt complaining. that place is shutting down now though so i have no idea what i will be paying from now on :/


----------



## tommyc2k7

Got a home gym, it's pretty much paid for itself in what I've saved in gym fees


----------



## Testanon

So jelly of all you guys! My gym (Bannatynes) costs £55 per month its a year contract and you need to give three months notice to cancell or it auto renews!

Im also a member at Virgin Health Centre which costs £42 per month. I'm going to look at Pure Gym as its only like 20 maybe 30 per month and its 24 hours which is always good


----------



## biglad90

50p per week unlimited use (works gym)

DBs up to 50kg

250kg worth or plates

Enough for me


----------



## Skinny Guy

constantbulk said:


> nothing, got a decent set up in my mums garage !!


Can I join?


----------



## constantbulk

Skinny Guy said:


> Can I join?


you can if you want............

lol


----------



## TBWFC

30 pound a month but they had a joining deal of buy 2 months get one free. In slough though so not much use for you.


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk

£9.99


----------



## Wardy33

Most chain gyms in london are £100+

GymBox - £80

Virgin Active - £125 solo club

Soho Gym - £70

I go to EasyGym, on Oxford Street, 1 month rolling contract £22.50!

thinking to join Muscle Works ASWELL just to widen my knowledge


----------



## infraredline

I pay $30 a month, about £18, for the Golds in my hometown. Took advantage of their grand opening sale.


----------



## PurpleOnes

I pay 39 euros a month for the gym.

Opening times are pretty good but on Friday and weekends opening times are shorter.


----------



## Red Viper

£10 a month with student discount.

the gym is actually decent as well, the bars are capped and have a really good spin on them, DB's up to 75kg, 2 squat racks, 2 smith machines, 2 flat bench. 2 incline benches, 2 decline benches, 7/8 adjustable DB benches, a bunch of plate loaded machine, 2 big cable stations, 2 smaller cable stations, boxing ring, mma ring, a ton of selector machines, loads of cardio equipment.


----------



## Bataz

I train in a small independent gym and I pay £30 cash a month however there is an option to pay standing order £26.50 a month. Small independent gym kicks the ass off a couple of the big chains I've used before.


----------



## BaronSamedii

Saving to do bigger things so bought my own home gym

180 quid steal

Half a year in a gym or a lifetime at home

Made the right choice I think


----------



## Test and Carbs

£26 a month direct debit, best gym I've ever been to.


----------



## squatthis

£25 per month for a good gym, run by competing guys. Plenty of free weights, loads of plates and lots of hammer strength plate loaded kit.


----------



## nickdutch

£150 for 6 months local to me, but i would rather spend that money on things for food prep and for my bike and will continue to workout at home


----------



## BaronSamedii

nickdutch said:


> £150 for 6 months local to me, but i would rather spend that money on things for food prep and for my bike and will continue to workout at home


What equipment do you have ?


----------



## Fortunatus

£38 here that's a extra £6 for use of sauna/steam rooms etc. I think I'm on a fixed contract mate got one few months ago for £42 with no extras.. south east though probably more expensive


----------



## Fletch68

I had to stop going due to finances and the ridiculous gym fees where i am. Could no longer afford it. Why are gyms so blooody expensive i ask?


----------



## IGotTekkers

billly9 said:


> Alright people,
> 
> Basically, I've always worked out at home - got the basic equipment (Bench which declines/inclines, Olympic Barbell with a fair amount of weight, Dumbells with a fair amount of weight, racks etc). But after a recent house move, things have become a little cramped and although I have my equipment set up, its hard going trying to work around all the obstacles at home.
> 
> So I've decided to join a gym (it will probably do me the world of good, meet new people, wider variety of weights and equipment etc) - which one yet I'm not sure; I've just been browsing a few.
> 
> However, this leads me to my question, How much do you pay to use the gym, be it monthly, yearly, or a pay-as-you-go sort of thing or do you work out at home. This is purely so I can get an understanding to whether I'm getting ripped off, or if its a decent enough price.
> 
> The ones I've been looking at range from £35-£55 per month.
> 
> Many thanks for any feedback,
> 
> Bill
> 
> P.S. Sorry if there has been a thread about this before - I couldn't find one anywhere.


I used to be a member of 3 but now none. I'm about to move house again so ill choose a new one once iv found a new house to live in.


----------



## AlexB18

£47pm for virgin active in leeds city centre, don't want to pay that much but its the most conveniently placed gym with the best weights section for me


----------



## skinnyguuy

my mate payes 120 for 6 months but it has sauna swimming pool weight room and cardio and if he wins member of month free massage ha ha


----------



## nickdutch

BaronSamedii said:


> What equipment do you have ?


elliptical, dumbbell set, weight bench, resistance bands. And I cycle my regular bike alot too. Workout at home is a lot cheaper,but in the last few months I haven't been able to fut much in. I tend to oscillate between zealousness and zero, often for good reason (health, work at the like) but it does upset me that i cant purify my life so much that I can just work on my body.


----------



## EpicSquats

25 a month, no contract. If I paid for 6 months it would be 135.


----------



## doyle1987

£50 a month.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

£75 a month gymbox.


----------



## Prophecy

Remember, student rates are usually much better and all you need is a student card. Get one for a tenner online.


----------



## Mark2021

20 on one gym and 15 for a 24 hour one


----------



## Major Eyeswater

Nothing.

Home gym. Cost me about a grand to set up, but it will probably last longer than me.

I can train in my underpants, make as much noise as I want, curl in the squat rack & listen to Motorhead at full volume without anyone telling me not to.


----------



## Pinky

I use Puregym. I know people slate it, but i cant fault it tbh. I pay 19quid a month and can use it at whatever time of day i want, all the classes are free if i wish to do them. I call it the no frills gym, as its got what you need to do what you gotta do then get out, no messing around. I quite like it


----------



## Bobby's Nuts

Just finished setting up a gym in the garage!

Was pretty costly, but the convenience is great!


----------



## notdorianyates

billly9 said:


> Alright people,
> 
> Basically, I've always worked out at home - got the basic equipment (Bench which declines/inclines, Olympic Barbell with a fair amount of weight, Dumbells with a fair amount of weight, racks etc). But after a recent house move, things have become a little cramped and although I have my equipment set up, its hard going trying to work around all the obstacles at home.
> 
> So I've decided to join a gym (it will probably do me the world of good, meet new people, wider variety of weights and equipment etc) - which one yet I'm not sure; I've just been browsing a few.
> 
> However, this leads me to my question, How much do you pay to use the gym, be it monthly, yearly, or a pay-as-you-go sort of thing or do you work out at home. This is purely so I can get an understanding to whether I'm getting ripped off, or if its a decent enough price.
> 
> The ones I've been looking at range from £35-£55 per month.
> 
> Many thanks for any feedback,
> 
> Bill
> 
> P.S. Sorry if there has been a thread about this before - I couldn't find one anywhere.


Paid £70 for David Lloyd- extortionate, great if you like sitting around talking

then went to Simply Gym...£17 - very poor.

Fitness first, £22, GOOD but closed.

now lifestyle fitness- 17 quid. Awesome. Endless equipment and sauna. Result.


----------



## nbfootball65

26 a month for me


----------



## Bora

£20 cash per month

not big but got everything i need


----------



## 19072

£50 month gym membership

£40 month mma membership


----------



## JB131

£16.99 chain called the gym. love it so much


----------



## Crash_Randycoot

£35 a month - cash in hand, no contract


----------



## UnclePhil

Xercise4less; £9.99 a month, got a corporate discount.

It can get pretty busy at times but I tend to go early mornings or late evenings.

The place has a decent amount of freeweights and machines, for £9.99 a month can't really go wrong!


----------



## Calanthe

50 Euro per Month


----------



## Irondan

For £30 a month through Kirklees council I can use of any the Kirklees Gyms. There are 3 within 5 minutes drive and in the fee I can use the pools too. Its good to mix things up instead of going to the same place each time. I think its a bargain.


----------



## Chris XIII

£75/month 18 month contract

Gymbox all clubs membership get to use any of their clubs inc towels


----------



## Heavyassweights

Chrome Wings said:


> £75/month 18 month contract
> 
> Gymbox all clubs membership get to use any of their clubs inc towels


what exercise can you do with a towel?


----------



## Chris XIII

Heavyassweights said:


> what exercise can you do with a towel?


I like to run around the changing rooms shouting "chase me" before getting in the shower.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Chrome Wings said:


> I like to run around the changing rooms shouting "chase me" before getting in the shower.


what exercise can you do with a towel?


----------



## Chris XIII

Heavyassweights said:


> what exercise can you do with a towel?


... Well I hold the towel while I'm running it adds fairy effect


----------



## jayDP

No option for £10 a month


----------



## Bora

Chrome Wings said:


> £75/month 18 month contract
> 
> Gymbox all clubs membership get to use any of their clubs inc towels


£75 pm!! hope it comes with 5kg of whey everymonth fvcking hell :laugh:


----------



## Chris XIII

Bora said:


> £75 pm!! hope it comes with 5kg of whey everymonth fvcking hell


No but got dj's Monday to Wednesday it's a bit different


----------



## richardrahl

Lovely bit of thread necromancy going on here. Haha.

I pay £60pcm, but that's an unlimited family memebership. I can use everything, as can the mrs and she does all the classes etc. Both of us and the kids have unlimited pool access too.


----------



## DrZaius

My university has an olympic-standard gym and provides students membership for £100 a year (usually £450). Not looking forward to leaving university as a result.


----------



## Svarcy

Currently at Pure Gym paying £18.99 but only times I can get in to train are 5am or 10pm, the place is like a hen cage it's so busy all the time. Think I'm going to be moving to Virgin Active, it's £43 a month but has way more equipment, plated loaded machines, also has a nice pool and sauna which is nice from time to time and I can train there at 6:30am or around 7pm it quietens down again.


----------



## GPRIM

£20 per month. Absolute bargain.


----------



## Bgpine

£9.99 a month


----------



## roberts1974

£24.99 pm atlas Milton Keynes


----------



## Mikkeltaylor

£50 per year then £1.80 per visit . CEYMS norwich


----------



## beeferberg

£26.00 at dw sports


----------



## Smitch

Bora said:


> £75 pm!! hope it comes with 5kg of whey everymonth fvcking hell :laugh:


When I enquirer at the GymBox in Bank they wanted over £100 a month.

Fvck that.


----------



## Bora

Smitch said:


> When I enquirer at the GymBox in Bank they wanted over £100 a month.
> 
> Fvck that.


what!? :lol: i pay £23pm what is average i guess, over £100 is just stupid, and i still dont get gyms that have Djs these days...mind blown


----------



## Smitch

Bora said:


> what!? :lol: i pay £23pm what is average i guess, over £100 is just stupid, and i still dont get gyms that have Djs these days...mind blown


Well this is in the heart of the City so plenty of people that will pay that for the convenience, and the DJ's are just a novelty, but there's no way I'd pay that.


----------



## Frandeman

David Lloyd Hamtom

120£ month posh ****s

My friend works there


----------



## THEIRONCLUB

I have just opened a place in Vauxhall but its a no frills, chuck weights around the place..... £5 per visit or £40 a month The Iron Club, 106a Tinworth Street, SE11 5EQ on fb under the iron club london or twtr at theironclublon

a punch bag and speed bag; tyres ranging from 20kg - 140kg in 20kg increments; dumbbells 5kg - 42.5kg; 3 fully adjustable benches; 2 power racks; Olympic Bars and an Olympic bench; 35kg hex bar and a safety squat bar. In total, there's over 1,000kg of plates


----------



## IGotTekkers

One of my women pays my platinum membership at the sport centre, before that I was paying £7.50 A session


----------



## the wee man

£20 per month

old school spit and sawdust gym,great atmosphere and loads of helpful folk,and a few bargains in the dodgy deal corner 

cheers shaun


----------



## garethd93

18.99 a month. Newish gym with good range of machines and free weights. only problem is I dont think they have a membership limit and just keep letting people join so it gets fvcking packed between 6-8


----------



## RugbyLad

Are all these cheap gyms northern??

All my local gyms are £25 a month minimum


----------



## garethd93

RugbyLad said:


> Are all these cheap gyms northern??
> 
> All my local gyms are £25 a month minimum


Yeah I'm from the north


----------



## nWo

New gym opened near me and paid 100 quid for a year's membership, bargain. It's a fitness chain-gym but they're loaded with equipment, all Hammer Strength stuff, got a very adequate freeweights area, got a sauna should I be feeling like getting coked up and ending my life Zyzz style, and they're open late. Can't complain really.


----------



## karbonk

I pay £20 a month for off peak at my Gym 9-4pm, Its a strongman gym with excellent facilities, what's more is the fact it is 5 mins walk from my flat AND I can take my 2.5 year old son with me and he sits on the reception couches watching a movie with heaphones on using our tablet. Normally get about 45 mins to an hour before my son has had enough and we make an exit, so far so good after 5 weeks


----------



## Prince Adam

I guess my fee comes from investment into my equipment.

Just splashed out on a few brand new rubber hex dumbbells, @ a bargain cost of £1.25/kg


----------



## FelonE1

karbonk said:


> I pay £20 a month for off peak at my Gym 9-4pm, Its a strongman gym with excellent facilities, what's more is the fact it is 5 mins walk from my flat AND I can take my 2.5 year old son with me and he sits on the reception couches watching a movie with heaphones on using our tablet. Normally get about 45 mins to an hour before my son has had enough and we make an exit, so far so good after 5 weeks


You have your son sat watching movies while you train? That's out of order

He should be spotting you


----------



## karbonk

FelonE said:


> You have your son sat watching movies while you train? That's out of order
> 
> He should be spotting you


I almost had a flash reaction to that until I read the spotting bit..... haha.....


----------



## FelonE1

karbonk said:


> I almost had a flash reaction to that until I read the spotting bit..... haha.....


Lol thought it might get ya


----------



## OVOSZN

The only gym within a 15 mile radius of my hometown is £40 per month, with a £30 sign on fee. It's absolutely awful too.


----------



## AnkoXI

I pay 65£ or close to that per month for gymbox (lots more if you sign a short contract), but they have really nice and wide selection of all sort of classes and it's in central London, so I guess it's worth it.


----------



## OVOSZN

Signed up today. Blagged the signing on fee by lying saying I used to be a member, then turns out they have an off peak membership for 26 a month so not too bad/


----------



## Allyb

K1NGCA1N said:


> £82 WTF I hope you get a blowjob at the end of the month for that, I pay £ 20 at my gym in Chester or £30 at my gym in Darwen, I work in Chester so use that gym the most, I know you'd expect to pay more in London but fvck me!


Darwin??? How many fingers you got pal


----------



## MattyHall

I pay £14.50 a month for the best gym I've ever trained at. Got all classes and everything included if that's your thing, too. (Cheshire)


----------



## musclemate

Z



billly9 said:


> I live in Romford, so its a tad far  I work in Whitechapel though, so been trying to find a gym in that area so I can go to the gym straight from work, but no luck so far.


Muscleworks buddy in Bethnal Green around the corner from Whitechapel. Excellent hardcore bodybuilding gym. And Sav - the owner - is a lovely bloke.


----------



## musclemate

I train at Bodyworks in Seven Sisters/Tottenham. Another proper BB gym. I pay a year up front for 265 I think.


----------



## Shepy87

Train in a small privately owned gym, mostly hammer strength equipment and not too busy. £25 a month recently reduced to £20 for regulars.


----------



## gooniedog

£14 PM that's on a one year contract. With out the contact is £19 PM great gym.


----------



## mandy1968

MattyHall said:


> I pay £14.50 a month for the best gym I've ever trained at. Got all classes and everything included if that's your thing, too. (Cheshire)


 where at Matt?


----------

